

Ask HN: Does Git replace standard development/staging/production web dev setup? - newgit

Typically, web development shops use a development server, staging server and live production server. Does Git replace the need for a staging server?<p>Most of out website are small and we would like to replace the staging server if possible. What are your experiences with Git?
======
qjz
Git manages code. How you choose to deploy your code is a completely separate
matter.

If the purpose of your staging server is to provide a final test in a close
replica of your production environment, git doesn't address this need. While
git may make rollbacks a little easier, you still risk exposing embarrassing
errors or losing data integrity without a staging server.

If you really need to get rid of the staging server, roll out VMs to your devs
that safely duplicate your production environment. This gives you finer
control and reproducible/disposable environments.

------
aonic
Depends, do you have multiple developers working on features at the same time?

In a team environment, the purpose of the staging server is so your business
and QA team can test, review, and give feedback for the final changes before
they go to production. The development servers should ideally be specific to
each developer to develop their tickets and features without having to worry
about breaking others changes. The staging environment is where all the
developers' work can be tested all together.

